# The Land of Lost Dreams



## Octopus (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my nano scape from January 2011 - 33 cm x 23 cm x 23 cm


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

May I be the first to say here, well done!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty. I love all these scenes that look like miniaturized nature scenes. Your rock work is incredible!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Your setup gives the impression of a much larger panorama. Choice of fish and light is fine too. Well done! :whoo: eace: :tea:


----------



## cath0de (Feb 23, 2011)

Can we get a little more info on your equipment and schedule? Thanks!


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

please tell us more about the setup!


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

Not the first, and sure I won't be the last to say "whoa!" very nice


----------



## cidlytony (Apr 26, 2011)

it is look like a hill. really beautiful


----------



## Alexem (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice layout!!

Natural Aquascaping - Planted Aquarium Blog

Http://naturalaquascaping.blogspot.com


----------



## natalia152 (Apr 26, 2011)

wow this is really stunning and very inspiring !!! well done


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

beautiful and like the title too


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice. Details, details...


----------



## herron (Feb 25, 2011)

very nice. the land scape is very much alive, with out the fish it would have the same affect. you do very good work please keep it up.


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

Beautiful design. The rock is really nice.


----------



## giocattolo (Apr 27, 2010)

nice one! 
The firts photo it looks like a sunset.


----------



## prillerman (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome landscaping please share your set up details


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome. Specs please.


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

like


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you have more info or pics of the set up? Thanks!


----------



## joshp428 (Nov 16, 2007)

really nice layout, probably one the nicest nano planted tanks I've seen IMO, but we need to see some more details, please!!

What kinds or rocks are those? They are awesome, expensive?


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW!! Love the setup!!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

+1 With Ed

The aquarium tank is looking rad spectacular.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

i don't even think real nature is that pretty!


----------



## checo (Feb 18, 2010)

I like much the style of their tanks, have helped me, I have taken as a reference point.

Regards


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome landscape, well done!!
Can you tell us which plants did you use ? There is something that looks like a pogostemon

Regards


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

so much in such a small tank i love it


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

any new pics?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

That is amazing. I hope you've entered it in the ADA competition and also the AGA competition.


----------

